

Was Snowden's Heist a Foreign Espionage Operation? - joelrunyon
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304831304579542402390653932

======
bediger4000
I don't buy that Snowden acted as a spy. Why disclose any of it publicly at
all? Public disclosure means that you've burned your methods up. That's why
the NSA/CIA/FBI refuse to deny or affirm anything: an opponent can reason
about the denial as well as the affirmation.

Spys don't give giant caches of info to journalists, either. The spymasters
want to keep secret that the info is stolen in the first place, and
secondarily, to keep the victim ignorant of exactly what was stolen.

Epstein's arguments fail on first principles, I think. He's being taken for a
ride by some insiders with ulterior motives.

------
mbillie1
Not sure if it's just me, but both with and without incognito mode I am
presented with a paywall.

~~~
damian2000
Try this one

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Fnews%2Farticles%2FSB10001424052702304831304579542402390653932&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
GB:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb)

------
cordite
What was that ?share 'flag' that makes it go away?

